# ndscard.com question



## YTElias (Sep 28, 2017)

Does it ever accept Amazon payment?
i still have enough money on my amazon account and i dont know how to pay on this site cause it says paypal or credit card but i dont have one


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 28, 2017)

I hope you are not serious. Any way no you need PayPal or a credit card.


----------



## YTElias (Sep 28, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> I hope you are not serious. Any way no you need PayPal or a credit card.


thats just weird
how can i pay without a credit card?
and i dont even have paypal


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 28, 2017)

YTElias said:


> Does it ever accept Amazon payment?
> i still have enough money on my amazon account and i dont know how to pay on this site cause it says paypal or credit card but i dont have one



AFAIK, they only have paypal or western union.


----------



## YTElias (Sep 28, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> AFAIK, they only have paypal or western union.


then i cant pay it 
sorry im still a kid but why are they only accept this?


----------



## migles (Sep 28, 2017)

YTElias said:


> then i cant pay it
> sorry im still a kid but why are they only accept this?


send the money to my house, i am happily to accept almost all kinds of payments.

if your young,  you should talk with an adult like your parents before ordering stuff online.
anyway, they do accept paypal, which is the most common method of payment online. people where always angry that stores would not accept paypal, now we have 1 person angry cuz paypal is shit
with paypal you don't need an account, you can just grab a visa and use a guest payment IIRC
in your local stores they don't sell visa prepaid cards or something like that?


----------



## YTElias (Sep 28, 2017)

migles said:


> send the money to my house, i am happily to accept almost all kinds of payments.
> 
> if your young,  you should talk with an adult like your parents before ordering stuff online.
> anyway, they do accept paypal, which is the most common method of payment online. people where always angry that stores would not accept paypal, now we have 1 person angry cuz paypal is shit


Im not that young i can buy something off amazon but nds-caard.com is new area for me


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 28, 2017)

YTElias said:


> then i cant pay it
> sorry im still a kid but why are they only accept this?



Amazon seems to be relatively niche in general, not even Steam use them.

Even then, one of the few I know who do (Humble Bundle), has restrictions e.g. USD payments only.


----------



## YTElias (Sep 28, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Amazon seems to be relatively niche in general, not even Steam use them.
> 
> Even then, one of the few I know who do (Humble Bundle), has restrictions e.g. USD payments only.


i really need a credit card
even when im just 14


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 28, 2017)

YTElias said:


> i really need a credit card
> even when im just 14



You can get pre-paid dedit cards, but they do cost money in addition to the top up.

edit:

You could also just get a debit card if banks where you live offer them on current accounts.


----------



## YTElias (Sep 28, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> You can get pre-paid dedit cards, but they do cost money in addition to the top up.


where the hell can i find this here in germany
i heard of it but i think it would be better when  my mom make a credit card for me and make some money on it
Just safer


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> You can get pre-paid dedit cards, but they do cost money in addition to the top up.
> 
> edit:
> 
> You could also just get a debit card if banks where you live offer them on current accounts.


Most credit card companies have something called "Teenager's account" which is controlled by your parents or by yourself.  (Atleast here)
The only downside is, you must be atleast 15+ to make one. [or +13 i don't remember anymore]


----------



## YTElias (Sep 28, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Most credit card companies have something called "Teenager's account" which is controlled by your parents or by yourself.  (Atleast here)
> The only downside is, you must be atleast 15+ to make one. [or +13 i don't remember anymore]


thats EXACTLY what my mom are telling me


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2017)

YTElias said:


> thats EXACTLY what my mom are telling me


Why won't you take your mom and visit a bank account or ask her to buy you a prepaid card?
That would be easier.


----------



## YTElias (Sep 28, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Why won't you take your mom and visit a bank account or ask her to buy you a prepaid card?
> That would be easier.


i will ask her next time
when i got any problems by ordering i really ask the forum again or?
i dont need help by flashing cause i think its possible for myself


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2017)

YTElias said:


> i will ask her next time
> when i got any problems by ordering i really ask the forum again or?
> i dont need help by flashing cause i think its possible for myself


Just tell us since nds-card is sometimes hideous with their shipping and shit. Some members had trouble here but at the end, they got their stuff.


----------



## YTElias (Sep 28, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Just tell us since nds-card is sometimes hideous with their shipping and shit. Some members had trouble here but at the end, they got their stuff.


yeah yeah
But what flash cart should i buy
i think of an r4i but mybe a dstt is enough
i dont want to still play ds games after flashing


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2017)

YTElias said:


> yeah yeah
> But what flash cart should i buy
> i think of an r4i but mybe a dstt is enough
> i dont want to still play ds games after flashing


Don't ask me. Ask those 3DS pleb-elitists.


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 29, 2017)

YTElias said:


> yeah yeah
> But what flash cart should i buy
> i think of an r4i but mybe a dstt is enough
> i dont want to still play ds games after flashing


Buy the r4i, not all dstt are compatible for some reason


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 11, 2017)

YTElias said:


> yeah yeah
> But what flash cart should i buy
> i think of an r4i but mybe a dstt is enough
> i dont want to still play ds games after flashing


Take the R4i Gold 3DS RTS. As the previous poster stated, not all DSTT flashcarts are supported as of now. Make sure you're ordering the right cart if you do end up getting one. Keep in mind not all R4is are supported. Since you only said "r4i", I figured I'd come and tell you which one to get specifically just to make sure you don't get the wrong one.


----------



## Sevenbolts (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello Guys!
Since I get to post only 1 thread per day, I'm gonna write right here (hope I can) since *it's nds-card site* related!

Pretty much my question is related to the tracking number given by the kind people behind the site.
I've done my order, payment via paypal, got my mail that my goods were shipped with a note
saying that I will soon receive a tracking number with another mail.

Now, this was yesterday.
So, how _LONG_ have you usually waited to receive your *DHL's* tracking number (_yes, I've chosen *DHL* for my shipping method_) since the day you received the _*shipped out message*_?

Hope you can give me nice answers


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 18, 2017)

Sevenbolts said:


> Hello Guys!
> Since I get to post only 1 thread per day, I'm gonna write right here (hope I can) since *it's nds-card site* related!
> 
> Pretty much my question is related to the tracking number given by the kind people behind the site.
> ...


mine took about an hour


----------



## Sevenbolts (Oct 18, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> mine took about an hour


DHL's? Mh..
And how long did it take to be delivered?


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 18, 2017)

Sevenbolts said:


> DHL's? Mh..
> And how long did it take to be delivered?


oh,no i got a normal shipping but they replied back to me in an hour. Any way with normal shipping it took a week


----------

